# [permisos] no puedo apagar el ordenador con mi usuario

## Theasker

Desde que instalé gentoo de nuevo mi usuario no puede apagar el ordenador desde las x, y ... no lo he probado pero imagino que en consola tampoco, tengo q hacer un su para poder apgarlo.

El usuario en cuestión está en el grupo root y shutdown pero nada.

----------

## achaw

Creo que podrias darle permisos de superusuario a shutdown, aunque implique riesgos, pero ya que tu usuario esta en root, no se si te preocupe tanto.

```
chmod u+s /sbin/shutdown
```

Saludos

----------

## Theasker

y no hay otra forma?, yo en la instalación anterior de gentoo, no tuve que hacer nada dea nada y podía apagar el ordenador con mi usuario normal desde las x con cualquier wm que usaba kde, fluxbox, xfce4 (aunque eso no tiene mucho que ver)

----------

## achaw

Con sudo o creando el grupo shutdown. Y agregando al usuario a dicho grupo con los permisos adecuados.

Por ahora se me ocurre eso...

aludos

----------

## Theasker

con sudo, funciona, pero sólo lo hice a modo de prueba, la idea era q funcionase como antes. 

Y lo de crear el grupo shutdown ... no funciona xq mi usuario ya está dentro de ese grupo y si está dentro es que está creado, ¿no?

----------

## Cereza

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> con sudo, funciona, pero sólo lo hice a modo de prueba, la idea era q funcionase como antes. 
> 
> Y lo de crear el grupo shutdown ... no funciona xq mi usuario ya está dentro de ese grupo y si está dentro es que está creado, ¿no?

 

No basta con crear el grupo y pertenecer a él, el archivo /sbin/shutdown tendra que pertenecer a ese grupo:

```
chown root:shutdown /sbin/shutdown
```

Y darle permisos de ejecución para el grupo:

```
chmod g+x /sbin/shutdown
```

Que el grupo exista y crearlo si no lo hace lo puedes mirar con el programita kuser, ahora mismo no recuerdo como se hace con comandos, no lo hago a menudo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> con sudo, funciona, pero sólo lo hice a modo de prueba, la idea era q funcionase como antes. 
> 
> Y lo de crear el grupo shutdown ... no funciona xq mi usuario ya está dentro de ese grupo y si está dentro es que está creado, ¿no?

 

Al menos en mi sistema, dicho grupo no existe:

```

# grep shutdown /etc/group

#

```

Y es más, aunque existiera, eso no cambiaría nada, porque el comando shutdown solo pertenece a root:root

```

# ls -ld $(which shutdown)

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 23128 nov 15 01:29 /sbin/shutdown

```

Fíjate también que los permisos del programa están bien. Pero /sbin no está en el path de usuario de forma predeterminada. Si usas /sbin/shutdown (con la ruta completa, cualquier usuario debería poder ejecutarlo siempre que todos los permisos estén como en mi caso).

----------

## Theasker

sólo tiene lectura si no entiendo mal

```
 # grep shutdown /etc/group 

shutdown:!:444:theasker

```

y he ejecutado esto

```
chown root:shutdown /sbin/shutdown

chmod g+x /sbin/shutdown

```

----------

## pcmaster

# chmod 4755 /sbin/halt

y si quieres, para reiniciar:

# chmod 4755 /sbin/reboot

----------

